# Diet



## leaver01 (Aug 21, 2010)

This maybe a silly question but .....

My doctor gave me a diet sheet and it contains the groups of foods i should be eating, but no specifics..... Should my diet contain more carbs? if so why? Should i be eating chlestrol reducing foods? Such as probiotic drinks? Can i have sweetners INSTEAD of sugar? So if i make a cake can use sweetner instead? Are there certain fruits / veg i can or cant eat? 

I have looed on dibetes uk and am having problems finding out all i need to know 

x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2010)

It really is poor the way they give you such minimal information. Have a look at the following links to some good books that explain in more detail the kinds of foods that are suitable - they are suitable for everyone, by the way, not just diabetics! So your hubby and little one will also benefit 

Click on the links:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2010)

Onyx - not a silly question at all.
A diet sheet is only a start. Personally, I've found just a few minutes with a dietician on a couple of occasions since diagnosis very helpful, as I could ask about foods / meals that I actually ate, and adapt them, rather than trying to fit into somewhat vague / prescriptive badly photocopied lists.
So, worth asking your doctor if they can refer you to dietician and / or any diet courses that are run locally eg DAFNE or local equivalents, with a host of unique different names. With insulin, carbohydrate counting, matching insulin doses to food / activity levels / stress / infections / time of day etc is the key aim.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent thank you so much for the links! Very useful, my hubby isnt very happy at the mo lol because i have thrown away his beloved chips lmao so he isnt tlaking to me at the mo, and im making him eat salad for lunch today! My son doesnt mind too much he is only 19 months so he cant argue back!! lol Anyway thanks again. 

Im not too sure i can ask my gp about anything, i have a VERY poor GP, he doesnt like answering questions (he actually sits and watches his watch when you do!!) he isnt a very nice doctor and has left me with NO information at all!!

Good job i can talk to you guys now and get the information ineed!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2010)

You can reassure your hubby that you can eat chips with diabetes - I often eat them! Oven chips that are low-fat with sunflower oil are the best ones to go for. Chip shop chips deep-fried in lard are the worst - as you might imagine! 

You could actually make a start towards learning more about your diet by starting a food diary. Try to eat healthily, and write down the food you eat each day - it can be really helpful if you also estimate the amount of carbohydrate in each meal by checking the packaging. A carb-counting book like Collins Gem - Carb Counter or Carbs & Cals: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate & Calorie Counting for People with Diabetes are very good. The latter book has pictures of typical meals so it would be very useful for you to see at a glance the sort of proportions of carbs and calories are in popular meals.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

I CAN EAT CHIPS!!!! Oh dear lol i threw away sun flower oiled oven chips - its the only ones i buy!! lol thats going to upset the hubby more :'( best not tell him lol 

I think i need to take a deeper look at what i can and cant eat as im getting confused i think lol


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you for asking it and no it deinately is not a silly question at all! Its one I have been wondering about for a long time. I am type 2 and diagnosed a couple of years ago now and I stil dont undersand much  

Thankfully this forum is here whenever I do drift in and out of it  (I find I tend to switch on and off wanting to understand my diabetes as I get overwhelmed too much at once - maybe I am still in denial or maybe the realisation is too much to handle) and the posters are so helpful and friendly and non judgemental.


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ghost Hunter said:


> Thank you for asking it and no it deinately is not a silly question at all! Its one I have been wondering about for a long time. I am type 2 and diagnosed a couple of years ago now and I stil dont undersand much
> 
> Thankfully this forum is here whenever I do drift in and out of it  (I find I tend to switch on and off wanting to understand my diabetes as I get overwhelmed too much at once - maybe I am still in denial or maybe the realisation is too much to handle) and the posters are so helpful and friendly and non judgemental.



I have found that ghost, really helpful and friendly bunch. im glad i came on here now and i understand alot more about the way i feel.


----------



## woolstone2 (Sep 8, 2010)

It seems that carbs are the baddies in our lives, eat less carbs, sugar levels go down.

test everything you eat, 1 hour..2 hours even 3 hours after foods and you will see what foods send your sugar levels up.

low carb does not mean low fat. if you want to lose weight, reduce portion size.

This is what I found works after much research, 6 months later and all my readings, with the help of metformin are normal. yeeeaah!


----------

